# Best single pin adjustable for 3D



## 3rdCoastHunter (Oct 15, 2013)

What is the best single pin adjustable sight for 3D shooting? I shot my first season last year as bowhunter class with my carbon knight now i am shooting a Hoyt Contender Elite and I want to try out a single pin sight. I have been looking at the CBE Tek Target, Axcel AX3000, and the HHA Optimizer Kingpin. What are your thoughts?


----------



## skiingcappy (May 17, 2013)

Have a question for you, are you going to shoot bowhunter class again ? And if so do they allow single pin slider?


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

as far a I'm concerned there are only 2 manufacturers worth looking at. Axcel or cbe. 
I don't know your budget which could sway your decision.


----------



## 3rdCoastHunter (Oct 15, 2013)

No sorry I am going from bow hunter to freestyle


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Cbe vertex with micro clicks


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Huntin Hard said:


> Cbe vertex with micro clicks


Agreed....also really like my CBE Elite 3d as well...just don't have a bow to put it on now that the Vertex took its place.


----------



## showard321 (Feb 11, 2011)

You can't go wrong with axcel or cbe. Also check out Shrewd.


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Axcel Achieve CXL


----------



## Lcp3557 (Nov 12, 2014)

Own a CBE Vertex 3D. No click. Love it...


----------



## 3rdCoastHunter (Oct 15, 2013)

Does the cbe vertex and tek target have enough elevation adj to get a 285 fps bow out. To 80 yards?


----------



## Jwikes (Jan 17, 2015)

hogg father all day :director:


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

Davis for the money


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

3rdCoastHunter said:


> Does the cbe vertex and tek target have enough elevation adj to get a 285 fps bow out. To 80 yards?


I shoot 281 can get 90 yards


----------



## 3rdCoastHunter (Oct 15, 2013)

Cool I think I am going to shoot this season with my axcel 5 pin and get me a slider after 3d season and practice with it a while


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't screw around shooting a 5 pin on your open class bow, just get a used sight and get started. The vertex 3d rapid adjust is the best sight out there right now but if you can't afford one then start looking for a used cbe, the ones from the last couple years have been awesome and you can get one for a reasonable price.

Once you get one then pm me and i will explain to you how to start making sight tapes, it is easy but unless you have someone explain it you will waste a lot of time and money.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

This with a Viper scope.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

One thing I would say is stay away from the viper scope, I made the mistake like a lot of people getting a viper scope and I wasted almost 2 years screwing with it trying to get it to perform well. It is so inviting because of the cheap price but the pin sucks beyond bad and you will suffer. The cbe large scope with their cbe lens and rhino .19 pin is a slightly more expensive scope but not that much worse and it is really really a good 3d scope.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Padgett said:


> One thing I would say is stay away from the viper scope, I made the mistake like a lot of people getting a viper scope and I wasted almost 2 years screwing with it trying to get it to perform well. It is so inviting because of the cheap price but the pin sucks beyond bad and you will suffer. The cbe large scope with their cbe lens and rhino .19 pin is a slightly more expensive scope but not that much worse and it is really really a good 3d scope.


Viper pin is brighter than anything CBE offers. Cbe pins are junk. Lots of guys use a blue fiber as well. In which you would need a LP lightkit or something similar. 
Id take a viper pin over cbe any day


----------



## 3rdCoastHunter (Oct 15, 2013)

Padgett thanks for your advice I have been following your threads about 3d and see you are very knowledgeable in this field. The vertex is a CBE correct?


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Well that escalated quickly :happy1:


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

jrandres said:


> Well that escalated quickly :happy1:


Well youd be hard presded to find a thread saying CBE fiber optics are awesome. Most go in the opposite direction.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Cbe pins suck donkey


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh im not saying they dont suck, I just found this thread entertaining. My CBE is dull as hell until I turn on the light, it is true.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have had two CBE Tek hybrids, A single pin and three pin. I loved everything about them except for the pins, They were terrible. It was the only sight I ever used that I needed to use the light.

Now onto the good part, I think I liked the way the sight was built better then any I have before and since. But my main concern is killing stuff...and the pins in my mind were a deal breaker.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I only have the latest version from last year, it is a cbe large scope and it came with a rhino .19 pin. It was actually to bright and I cut off the mushroom on the fiber and retracted it into the little rhino pin and I also trimmed off the 3 inches of exposed fiber that sticks out of the protective tube so there really is only about 4 inches of fiber and I shot with it all summer through the asa classic and it shows up in all of the conditions I face in 3d. Now by trimming up my fiber in the two ways that I mentioned I can't see it indoor as well as before but I don't shoot this bow indoor.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, the cbe vertex 3d with rapid adjust is the one you want. It is freaking awesome and the way they designed the adjustments and sight bar and dove tail and the windage adjustment etc is spot on for a top 3d shooter.

Don't let the cbe tech target not get a chance to possible be your choice because I almost got one instead of the vertex, my bow shop decided to buy me a sight and scope and gave me permission to choose anything on the market and at the asa booths I played with everything and nothing compared to the vertex so I waited for a few months until a left handed one finally came available.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Personally I think the best scope out there is the Shrewd - 

Now for pins - its a piece of fiber. None of my pins can be seen until I turn the light on. This is for a reason, this way I have full control of how bright it is. No outside influences on it. Heck my fiber is not even an inch and a half long.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I am agreed with padgett.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I am agreed with padgett. However, you need to use a scope and lens from Brian's Custom Scopes/Lenses. These are by far the products made.


----------



## rapturebows (Jul 23, 2005)

I second Brian's scopes and lenses and nicest guy you'll ever meet.


----------



## C-Miller97 (Mar 31, 2014)

Cbe vertex 3d gets my vote


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I have to admit that I am embarrassed to say that I don't have a brians custom lens, giving him a call and having him help set you up would be a great addition to a new sight.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Cbe vertex. Awesome


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

Check out DsAdvantage sights. Hand made by a member on here and are as good as any you will find.


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

On my CBE scope, I took some white electrical tape and wrapped it around the outside of the scope ring. I then replaced the fiber with one 3ft long, wrapping it around the scope, over the white tape and secured it with clear packing tape. The pin (.010), is soo bright, I use black electrical tape to cover up as much of the fiber as needed for the conditions I am shooting in ie: indoors, outdoors, sunny day, cloudy day, etc...


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have owned Hogg Father, CBE Tek, CBE Quad Lite 3D, and Shrewd . . . . . and have messed around with some Axcel's. That being said I like my Shrewd sight the best (though the new CBE offerings are very nice). As for a scope I also like the flexibility of the Shrewd Nomad scopes. 8 different pin configurations to suit almost anyone, many options on how you run your fiber or if you want to be light powered only like Garceau (I also chose this route). And along with the masses, I too love my lenses from Brian Stokes.


----------



## SUBIEDUDE1020 (Sep 6, 2012)

What do you guys think of the Sword Titan?


----------



## waydownsouth (Jun 18, 2012)

kilerhamilton said:


> Davis for the money


×2 built like a tank, I own 2 of them and never had any problems out of either one of them...


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I agree with Padgett on sight choice. Get a Brian's Custom Scope to go on it. You can't get a better sight setup.


----------



## Just1More (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll throw my .02 in...

Hog Father...Sure-loc s2 29mm scope w/ Black Eagle 4x lens...Now that's the ticket...


----------

